# Cellar Craft kits worth all the hype?



## JeffZ (Jan 17, 2015)

Maybe it's me, but I tend to see alot of raves about Cellar Craft kits compared to the other big boys. I've only used RJS and Winexpert - with very good results. So I'm happy. But am i missing something? I'm about to buy a CC pinot gris kit, but see it's only 16 liters of juice vs 18 for the other boys at the same price and I believe from the same vineyards.
Is it still worth trying - or stick with WE and RJS? ( I also see raves about Ken Ridge - but seems difficult to find ). Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 17, 2015)

I have made the Eclipse Pinot Gris and the CC Showcase Pinot Gris. The CC Showcase was hands down better even though it was only 16L. YMMV.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 17, 2015)

I started a CC showcase merlot with skins. I have possibly made some mistakes that may alter the taste but right now it seems pretty good. Too early to tell. I think this wine was in the top 100 this year. 

I may have added too much water and the ferment stopped. I re innoculated and it seems to have taken off again. Also, I am going to top off possibly 500 to 750 ml with a commercial. Hopefully that is all.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 17, 2015)

I happen to be a big fan of Cellar Craft kits, especially Shocase brand. I LOVE their Amarone (over EP, Renaissance, Renaissance Impressions). The Cab/Merlot may be in my top 5 wines I have ever made. 

The Sterling line is good but not at the level of Showcase. I enjoy the Amarone in that line also, but I would compare it more to a Valpolicella Ripasso than an Amarone, which is not all bad.

That said, it is hard to fault RJS Winery Series or Grand Cru International kits. I have made both with outstanding success. The WE Selection International Tempranillo with skins kit is amazing.

Bottom line for me - what is on sale at the time I am shopping. If they were all the same price, I buy CC Showcase. In the end, you can't really go wrong with any of them.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 17, 2015)

I've made several reds in the Sterling line, and my first Showcase just this winter which was a Riesling. Riesling is still too young to tell, but the reds in the Sterling line were excellent quality for the money.

I've done two Cab's, a Malbec/Shiraz, and the Amarone. Just picked up three more cab's to make for my Brother's wedding (on sale for $50 instead of $80!!).


----------



## Rocky (Jan 18, 2015)

I have made at least one of all the "premium" lines: Cellar Craft (Showcase), RJ Spagnols (En Primeur and Winery Series), WinExpert (Eclipse and Selection with skins) and Mosti Modiale (Meglioli, All Juice Masters Edition and Renaissance Impressions) and my experience is that all are very good to excellent with the exception of the Mosit Mondiale lines. The only one from that producer that I thought was very good to excellent was the Meglioli line, which is very expensive. For me, dollar for dollar the best values are the Showcase, Winery Series, Eclipse and Selection with skins. 

I realize that I am constantly on Mosti Modiale, but I have just not had a good experience with their red premium offerings, although some of their whites are very good. I allow that others may have had a better experience than I with MM reds. I just have not found them to be worth the money considering all the other choices available. I have no "bone to pick" with that company. I just cannot get an excellent product out of their premium reds. If others of you can, _Ti saluto!_


----------



## Olbuscap (Jan 18, 2015)

JeffZ,
I have not had the opportunity to do a CC Showcase White along side of a Showcase Red. Since the directions call for the addition of water to bring the level of both to the 23 liter mark, THEN add the grape solids pack to the red, I surmise the grape pack is at least PART of the additional 2 liters.
I will be taking a Showcase Gerwurtztraminer - Reisling back north come Spring. If I can remember that far into the future, I will do a red alongside for comparison of juice levels.


----------

